# Not sure what happened. Maybe you can help



## Peetz (May 21, 2019)

I have a three-year-old Toggenburg doe who kidded in Jan 2019, her doling came off of her a few weeks ago and I started milking her. I was getting about 1/2 gallon a day for a few weeks then one day, nothing. She was acting like she had a case of overeating disease, so I treated her with antitoxin, she perked up after two doses. She never went down and never had diarrhea. I did not milk her while she was feeling ill. I started milking her the day after she was perky and back to her normal self. Her milk production has been very poor. less than 2 cups per milking. Should I milk her twice daily, or once daily, she eats good and has never been ill. She is up to date on her vaccines and wormed regularly. Not sure how to get her back into production.


----------

